# Prototypical Rail Length



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's a question: How long are the rails you see waiting to be installed along track lines? For part of my yard, I want to stage track materials, including stacked (as in just arrived) rail material. (I saw some being shipped on a few cars some months ago).

I'll create the lengths from scraps of track that I have left over from the build. I would just like to know what the real-world length is so I can scale it down to HO.

Jim


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

manchesterjim said:


> Here's a question: How long are the rails you see waiting to be installed along track lines? For part of my yard, I want to stage track materials, including stacked (as in just arrived) rail material. (I saw some being shipped on a few cars some months ago).
> 
> I'll create the lengths from scraps of track that I have left over from the build. I would just like to know what the real-world length is so I can scale it down to HO.
> 
> Jim


Anywhere from 39' to 78' long.

Across the pond is in the UK it usually around is 66' long.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

big ed said:


> Anywhere from 39' to 78' long.
> 
> Across the pond is in the UK it usually around is 66' long.


Cool  Thanks Ed!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

manchesterjim said:


> Cool  Thanks Ed!
> 
> :thumbsup:



Straight from wiki,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Track_%28rail_transport%29

Other sources say the same thing.

Interesting North America staggers the joint bars, UK doesn't.

Most of the rail I used to pick up on a flatbed was 39'. I remember that because it would fit on a 40' flatbed nice.
Though no matter how you chained it the rail would slide off the back some.
Then I would add an extra chain and throw a flag on it and hope for the best.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

big ed said:


> Straight from wiki,
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Track_%28rail_transport%29
> 
> ...


LOL......I hear ya! Those kind of loads need some kind of board structure on the ends to keep it from sliding.  I don't think I've ever seen rails on a flatbed truck.....but I have seen them on flatbed rail cars (which is where I'm getting this idea).

I'll check that Wiki link and read up! 

Thanks again Ed,

Jim


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The weight of the rail would just push out blocking.

Today I see them strapped instead of chained. I wonder if the straps hold better?

I still see rails on flatbed trucks here in Jersey.
It is on flatbeds of companies that mainly put in or repair sidings/rail inside plants.

I think all of the new track on the mainlines use the continuous welded rail as it is better for high speed.
Those are transported on RR cars.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Most rail nowadays is continuous welded so there are no joints. Of course, to get it to the location they're laying it, it has to be less than a couple miles long!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Most rail nowadays is continuous welded so there are no joints. Of course, to get it to the location they're laying it, it has to be less than a couple miles long!


But most of the rail in plants and rail-yards are still piece work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I suspect the continuous welded rail is for mainlines, it's pretty expensive to lay.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, I suspect the continuous welded rail is for mainlines, it's pretty expensive to lay.


That is not to say they don't do it.
It might be done in new facility's that they build.

Though I have not seen welded rail in plants anywhere, I guess it would be the cost factor.

I will keep my eyes open for them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They don't get the same traffic in plants and yards as on the mainline. It's also much slower traffic.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> They don't get the same traffic in plants and yards as on the mainline. It's also much slower traffic.



Yes the main purpose for the welded rail is high speed service.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

All they use up here is Welded rail or Ribbon Rail, It's usually 2+ miles at a time. All the rail is changed out once a year. The turnouts are all pre-built and shipped to the site in a gondola then off loaded with a crane. It's quite impressive to watch them swap out a complete turnout in just a few hours.
The maintenance spurs still made up of short bolted track sections.


----------

